# Extended Holding



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyone have any exp with these guys?


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

"Extended Holding of Your Money"


----------



## Jackjack (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm actually working with them for 11 months now, and I've never had a problem, I'm completing 70 orders a week for them in MA and billing $6500-$8000 per week, the good thing about them they pay every week for the last week of work! If you had/have an issue please let know so I can look out, but seems to me there nice ppl to work with and very honest, they have a lot of work, and never a slow day


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Website?


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

RichR said:


> Website?


https://www.facebook.com/extendedholdings


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No postings, no photos, no reviews on their facebook page.


----------



## Jackjack (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't think they have website, found them on Indeed, and was looking to get into something, they have great training in field and in office, tried getting my friend a job there and they were fully covered, you can try now and see if they have an opening for sub contractors, there very friendly and work with us one on one, for me it's working, everyone likes something els! Pay is good, and they helped me find my new truck


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Jackjack said:


> Don't think they have website, found them on Indeed, and was looking to get into something, they have great training in field and in office, tried getting my friend a job there and they were fully covered, you can try now and see if they have an opening for sub contractors, there very friendly and work with us one on one, for me it's working, everyone likes something els! Pay is good, and they helped me find my new truck


Did you loose your truck or what is a deal with them finding it?


----------



## Jackjack (Apr 21, 2015)

Fund*


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

They bought you a truck? Or are you implying you worked for it and earned enough money through your hard work to purchase a truck?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

No Website. But they do work all over the place. Based out of NJ. They are definitely large enough to need a website though.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jackjack said:


> Fund*


 Sooo they are essentially your pimp.:whistling2:


----------



## Jackjack (Apr 21, 2015)

Basically what I'm trying to say that NO they didn't give me a truck and didn't find me a truck, they are a personable company and work all there subs, when my truck broke down I told them that I need a new truck and don't have the funds so they lent me money to buy a new truck and took of off my check over time, I like to work with them, they work with me, call from every property and go over allowables, to ensure property is to standards


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Jackjack said:


> I'm actually working with them for 11 months now, and I've never had a problem, I'm completing 70 orders a week for them in MA and billing $6500-$8000 per week, the good thing about them they pay every week for the last week of work!





Jackjack said:


> Basically what I'm trying to say that NO they didn't give me a truck and didn't find me a truck, they are a personable company and work all there subs, when my truck broke down I told them that I need a new truck and don't have the funds so they lent me money to buy a new truck and took of off my check over time


 Do you mind posting up a price sheet? Billing up to $8k a week (your words) and not having funds to fix or purchase a truck? It leads me to believe that the rates are pretty low and the net income isn't sufficient to run a profitable operation off price sheet. In any business, but ESPECIALLY this one, its not what you bill, its what you keep :thumbsup:


----------

